# Stupid Things Dogs Do



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

Our precious little cocker-poodle ate another sock last night.  Wouldn't ordinarily be newsworthy except that the sock was as long as she is, stem to stern.   She then walks around thrusting as if she's going to mess all over the house.  

My wife says late at night, before she shuts off the tele, the dog eventually upchucks it like clockwork.  Me?  I go to bed, I have no use for that sort of entertainment.  I think my wife thinks she needs to be there for the dog.  I have a different attitude: stupid is as stupid does.  And the dog never learns.  The dog has done this about a half dozen times.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 27, 2008)

Dang, that could be real, real dangerous for your pooch. I'd be careful letting him/her getting a hold of those darn socks, or just get a bigger dog:grin:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

billski said:


> Our precious little cocker-poodle ate another sock last night.  Wouldn't ordinarily be newsworthy except that the sock was as long as she is, stem to stern.   She then walks around thrusting as if she's going to mess all over the house.
> 
> My wife says late at night, before she shuts off the tele, the dog eventually upchucks it like clockwork.  Me?  I go to bed, I have no use for that sort of entertainment.  I think my wife thinks she needs to be there for the dog.  I have a different attitude: *stupid is as stupid does*.  And the dog never learns.  The dog has done this about a half dozen times.



Time to practice prevention-dog doesn't have access to socks.


----------



## Marc (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Time to practice prevention-dog doesn't have access to socks.



What evolutionary impulse or domesticating feck up would explain such a behavior?


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Time to practice prevention-dog doesn't have access to socks.



Well, that's the problem.  She can only get to socks in the laundry room.  She's banished from the bedrooms by a gate.  What she does is wait until someone goes in, forgets to close the door and bolts into the laundry room, jumps and grabs something from the hamper, tears back out and hides under the farthest table, wolfing it down.  

I have had the honor of extracting them from her throat before.  

Do you think maybe we should start feeding her?


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> What evolutionary impulse or domesticating feck up would explain such a behavior?



Dogs like smelly things.  The stinker, more rotten, more repulsive the better.  They put their nose and mouth into ANYTHING.   That's why I don't like it when they try to lick you.uke:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> What evolutionary impulse or domesticating feck up would explain such a behavior?



It was explained to me once as such......

Garment-injesting dogs tend to go for garments that have the strongest scent of the person to which they are most bonded.

The most common article of clothes I've harvested from dogs are socks and women's underwear.

*shrug*


----------



## hammer (Oct 27, 2008)

We've had our fair share of stuff that our puppy's eaten...gum, mushrooms outside, mulch, pieces of rug and backing, etc. And we're quite vigilant.

And yes, the smellier the better...our pup loves nothing more than to roll in dead toad. :-x


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It was explained to me once as such......
> 
> Garment-injesting dogs tend to go for garments that have the strongest scent of the person to which they are most bonded.
> 
> ...



They say men are like dogs and women like cats.  I buy into that except for the sock thing....


----------



## Marc (Oct 27, 2008)

... does that mean the person to which they are most bonded's foot is next on the list?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> ... does that mean the person to which they are most bonded's foot is next on the list?



Unless it was underwear that the dog ate........


----------



## Marc (Oct 27, 2008)

Not to seem like an ahole, billski, but I was laughing pretty hard at your story.  Call me cruel, but that's pretty funny.


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

Marc said:


> Not to seem like an ahole, billski, but I was laughing pretty hard at your story.  Call me cruel, but that's pretty funny.



Does not bother me; that dog is not very beloved to me - my family wanted it.  My wife used to say the dog was pretty smart until she watched the dog for a while. 

We have a glass door between the dining room and kitchen.   We closed it one day while we were eating dinner, she was on the wrong side.  She sat there whining for 10 minutes staring at us.  Now, our house has an open floor plan.  All she had to do is turn around, go through the family room and enter the kitchen through that passage.  After 10 mins, my daughter had to SHOW HER how to go around.  (Mind you, this dog had lived in the house for a year at this point.)  
A month later, the same thing happened AGAIN.:dunce:




 Now everyone in my house agrees it's a pretty dumb dog.


----------



## noski (Oct 27, 2008)

billski said:


> "...bolts into the laundry room, jumps and grabs something from the hamper,...



Consider hampers with covers?


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

noski said:


> Consider hampers with covers?



 That's what the DOOR on the room is for! :grin:  Why should we make life harder than it is for ourselves?


----------



## severine (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, dogs can be pretty stupid.  Ours likes to shred and then eat tissues.  Roll on worms (she does a nice little worm discovery dance first so you know she found one).  I think she's been rolling in poop again, too.  Had to give her a bath right before class recently thanks to that fun doggy trait. uke:  Ours never went after shoes or socks, but if she finds underwear, she'll lick it.  Ewww.  She also licks the shoe rack, the threshold, the couch, and cushions.

Strange little animals.


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Yeah, dogs can be pretty stupid.  Ours likes to shred and then eat tissues.  Roll on worms (she does a nice little worm discovery dance first so you know she found one).  I think she's been rolling in poop again, too.  Had to give her a bath right before class recently thanks to that fun doggy trait. uke:  Ours never went after shoes or socks, but if she finds underwear, she'll lick it.  Ewww.  She also licks the shoe rack, the threshold, the couch, and cushions.
> 
> Strange little animals.



A lot like men, huh?
:blink:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter's dog a Kelpie  a VERY active breed- was visiting his "other " in- laws for Thanksgiving . T 

Since they aren't dog friendly, he was confined to the attached heated garage . On the way home to Boston area teh dog became very restless and  next day he became ill and was given to hurling, seizures etc etc and he was looking not sooo good ( he's 13 yrs old )   He was FARTING god awful all the way home to Boston area - Godawful SMELL,  a 7 hr journey with 2 small kids , 2 adults and the the worst Putrfaction factory imaginable all in a damn Forester -- got the picture


He was general  in great shape up till this point so this was cause for concern  just as they were ready to pack him off to the vet for a visit The Farting was god awful 

Just as they're ready to go  BEAR lets loose and a white object appeared out his nether region  and he let go with a crapload -- HE had Eaten the Turkey Basting Bag --- Hence his new name "TURKEYBAG "

BTW he's still around


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 27, 2008)

Our dog will occasionally eat tootsie rolls of the cat litter box, and most definitely enjoyed biscuits from the manure pile back in Vermont. The worst, though, was when another dog, whom we no longer have, ate a cherry popsicle out of the bathroom trash (which had a lid on it, too).


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

MichaelJ said:


> Our dog will occasionally eat tootsie rolls of the cat litter box, and most definitely enjoyed biscuits from the manure pile back in Vermont. The worst, though, was when another dog, whom we no longer have, ate a cherry popsicle out of the bathroom trash (which had a lid on it, too).



that's really gross. (And I used to work on a dairy farm and saw some pretty disgusting stuff.)
no dog is gonna lick me ever again....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

I always get a kick out of when my sisters dog rubs her ass along the ground...I'd do the same thing I I didn't have TP for my bunghole..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember my friends yellow lab, poor thing couldn't poop for a day or so, it looked sick no energy, etc.  So my friend got nervous brough him to the vet, vet said not to worry take him home.  This went on for another day or two, nothing changed, brought him to the animal hospital.  After an X-Ray, what was plugging the pooch?  A peach pit!  $5K and surgery later the dog was home........... and within 24 hours was trying to get to  the peaches again!


----------



## JD (Oct 27, 2008)

billski said:


> Dogs like smelly things.  The stinker, more rotten, more repulsive the better.  They put their nose and mouth into ANYTHING.   That's why I don't like it when they try to lick you.uke:



That's why my dog eats man poo like chocolate bars.  Gross.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 27, 2008)

JD said:


> That's why my dog eats man poo like chocolate bars.  Gross.



uke:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2008)

My old lab Samson was a tad on the dumb side as well.  He got into it with a Porcupine FIVE times in six weeks and I mean bad, face FULL of quills, bleeding everywhere, but appeared no worse for the where until you tried to take one out. Two of the events happened with 18 hours. 

I asked the Vet if he gave bulk discounts on quill removals.  He said, he'd give the sixth one for free, but I moved out of state before I could take him up on it.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Beagle has a SOCK fetish. God forbid you leave one lying around byaccident. He steals it and round around the house with it like a lunatic. He chews on them and the spits the pieces out and never eats them, so I guess I am lucky!


----------



## kid3 (Oct 27, 2008)

billski said:


> Our precious little cocker-poodle ate another sock last night.  Wouldn't ordinarily be newsworthy except that the sock was as long as she is, stem to stern.   She then walks around thrusting as if she's going to mess all over the house.
> 
> My wife says late at night, before she shuts off the tele, the dog eventually upchucks it like clockwork.  Me?  I go to bed, I have no use for that sort of entertainment.  I think my wife thinks she needs to be there for the dog.  I have a different attitude: stupid is as stupid does.  And the dog never learns.  The dog has done this about a half dozen times.



Two weeks ago my friend brought her Doberman to the vet as she was acting funny. Vet took pics and told friend dog had gas. He showed her the gas bubbles in stomach (huh). Gave her some gas drops and away they go. Drops work for a few days and back they go as dog is not acting right. More xrays and vet says "yep, gas". More drops, dog gets really sick on Friday night. Vet does not do emergency visits, they drive a couple of hours to emergency vet. He does xrays, determines the dog has a blockage in her intestines and does emergency surgery to remorve a dish towel dog has ingested. She gets a call at 6 in the morning and the emergency vet closes at 8 a.m. and she needs to come  back and pick up critical dog with a 50/50 chance of making it. Took dog to her daytime vet, he can't take care of the dog as there is nobody there after 5. Told her to take dog to my vet(never heard good things about hers). Call came in Sunday morning. Dog did not make it. $2200 later. FYI


----------



## hardline (Oct 27, 2008)

kid3 said:


> Two weeks ago my friend brought her Doberman to the vet as she was acting funny. Vet took pics and told friend dog had gas. He showed her the gas bubbles in stomach (huh). Gave her some gas drops and away they go. Drops work for a few days and back they go as dog is not acting right. More xrays and vet says "yep, gas". More drops, dog gets really sick on Friday night. Vet does not do emergency visits, they drive a couple of hours to emergency vet. He does xrays, determines the dog has a blockage in her intestines and does emergency surgery to remorve a dish towel dog has ingested. She gets a call at 6 in the morning and the emergency vet closes at 8 a.m. and she needs to come  back and pick up critical dog with a 50/50 chance of making it. Took dog to her daytime vet, he can't take care of the dog as there is nobody there after 5. Told her to take dog to my vet(never heard good things about hers). Call came in Sunday morning. Dog did not make it. $2200 later. FYI



actually you have the makings of a good lawsuit. the orriginal vet didn't do his job.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 29, 2008)

andrec10 said:


> My Beagle has a SOCK fetish. God forbid you leave one lying around byaccident. He steals it and round around the house with it like a lunatic. He chews on them and the spits the pieces out and never eats them, so I guess I am lucky!





My Mini Pin is exactly the same way...what an idiot. He steals them as im foldiong laundry too. My daughter has a habit of leaving one stray sock on her floor in her room instead of putting it in the hamper...another story ;-).....and he always manages to bring it downstairs and start throwing it around the living room...hes so proud of what hes done!!


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya know... some breeds are smarter than others.


----------



## JD (Oct 30, 2008)

Pure Breeds are Neurotic by definition.  (Gross Generalization...yes, but based on experience)


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 31, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Ya know... some breeds are smarter than others.



They do say dogs are just like their owners


----------

